# How did you ever go so long without it?



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

What were the tools, accessories, techniques etc. that you waited to acquire or learn and once you finally got them, asked how you had ever done without? You know, the stuff you might obtain on a whim but end up using everyday…or the technique you put off learning and now it's your new best friend.

Let's hear it!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

TiteMark wheel. Stanley #7.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Workbench, hands down. Pursued the build on a whim, and it changed my life by ushering in handplanes of all types, chisels, handsaws and associated joinery.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Air Compressor and nail guns…


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^can I change my answer to Wayne's For jig making, Titebond, a nailgun, two minutes and you're using it? Can't beat that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Al - pls keep your eyes on your own paper…


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm, I ought to use a nailgun more. I just never whip it out because my compressor makes such a racket.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got an impact driver, never felt like I needed one. How did I ever drive screws without it?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just bought a new impact driver and chucked drill from, dewalt both 18v I too am amazed with the power of the impact driver. Alistair


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Incra TS-LS fence for the table saw.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Planer, for sure. Being able to use "any piece of wood" radically changed my world.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Definitely my DeWalt 14 volt impact. I still remember the first time I used it. I was hanging cabinets and driving 3" screws. After nearly 30 years of driving screws with a drill I was truly amazed at the ease and power of the impact.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just starting to use handplanes and I love them, and hope to never have to use a sander again.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Remote control starter for the dust collector


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Cabinet scraper - most simple tool which was replaced by sandpaper. It has now become woodworking best kept secret. When gluing up projects and the joint has a slight defect, I used to try sanding out the defect and often made it worse. A card scraper shaves off the defect quite effectively leaving a smooth flawless joint and much quicker then sanding. How about burn marks on rip cuts? I used to try sanding these eye sores out. It would take a long time and usually ended with a wavy edge. Cabinet (card) scrapers do a good job in less then a minute.

The hardest thing about these historic tools is learning how to sharpen them. Google the technique and learn. It's worth the effort. Took me a few trials and I'm glad I learned.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Pneumatic nailer. I started a 650 square foot home addition in 1988, and got nerve injury driving 16- and 20-d nails into the girders (using a two-pound hammer, I don't have a lot of patience), joists and blocking all in one weekend. I borrowed it from my B-I-L, who was a contractor. He offered, but I wanted to be independent. After a weekend of nailing, I caved in and borrowed it. It made the framing a TON easier. I gave it back in good shape. Now, I use a brad nailer for small stuff. There are some other good suggestions here.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Sawbench. I didn't think I'd use it much when I made it. As it turns out, I use it all the time for many different functions.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm looking forward to making a pair of Sawbenches. I got a pair of hold downs to use in the benches today.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tool: Starrett Combination square. Dead on accuracy is worth it.

Technique: Cambered blades for jointer planes, nothing makes jointing an edge faster.

Accessory: Saw bench, dear god ripping is more fun now.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Bernie speaks the truth.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Impact driver. Got it a couple weeks ago to speed up the process of installing some things around the house. So great to not have to repeatedly switch between a drill bit and a driver in a single drill.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Bunn coffee maker. No doubt about it.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Could it be THAT much better than my Mr. Coffee?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@live4ever, Less than 2 minutes to make 12 cups. Gravity feed (we have extremely hard water here… calcium)... truck driver approved for over 50 years !!! lol and best of all… imagine this if you can… the carafe will POUR without errantly dripping NAIR ONE stray drop. Someone DESIGNED something that works perfectly many years ago and the young turks didn't reinvent it into uselessness. Can you believe that ?


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

lol, I'd have to see it to believe it.

Aaaaand I'm guessing your Bunn has something to do with why you're awake at what, 3AM EST? It's only midnight here…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Dust Collector*-Geez what a difference! Not perfect but still WOW! I almost, well sometimes, I mean once in awhile, will go out in the shop just to make a mess and watch how the DC sucks up the mess before it's a mess. Definitely a life changer (extender?).


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

hands down, my workshop!


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Oscillating spindle sander
Impact driver
Pocket hole jig


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

A dedicated workshop-one that doesn't share the garage with my truck, one that has a dust collector to keep the sawdust at a minimum, one that has central A/C and heat, one that beckens me….one I should be in right now!!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

All of the above mentioned items I have….from the stand-alone shop chocked full of tools.

I have a bunn warmer in my truck…...I have a rich wife…What else do I need?


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe I missed it, but has no one mentioned a drum sander yet?! That made a huge difference for me.

I have a feeling that once I get a planer, that'll make all the difference in the world too. I haven't necessarily purchased all of my shop tools in the typical order, but I am without my drum sander right now, and boy does it stink having to resort to the belt sander again!


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

A second hand drill, saved a ton of time when I used to have to change between a drill bit and driver bit in the same drill or my first ROS sander, which was my first sander of any kind.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

@Jonathan - I like to hear you say that, because I just got a drum sander.

Seems like impact drivers commonly are a revelation.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

@live4ever - You'll probably revisit this thread in a couple of months and confirm that!

I think this list will tend to vary widely, as it depends on what your needs are, and what sort of woodworking or construction of projects you focus on. It also depends on if you like hand tools, or power tools, as well as numerous other variables.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Are you guys talking about manual impact drivers or the battery operated ones? I have 2 cordless drills so I don't have to change bits, but according to Wikipedia, a manual impact driver delivers "downward" force when you bang on it while an electric one does not (maybe it acts more like an impact wrench?).

Anyway, I feel like I'm missing out on something. Is an electric/battery operated impact driver not just like a drill with a driver bit in it? Somebody convince me, I have my credit card in my hand!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I just hired a young blonde Swedish au pair for my shop.hello Al. Al. wake up.LOL not that I would know what to do with such a valuable asset to my shop maybe she could sweep up LOL .I love my planer thicknesser dewalt nailgun 18v and of course new wadking dimension saw well not new but new to meLOLAlistair


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

dpop24 - We're talking about the battery-powered ones that you can get in the cordless kits (or separately, but the kits are a good value). The impact drivers provide a hammering force when engaged, in addition to the twist of the bit. Therefore, when you use an impact driver to drive a screw home, you don't have to apply as much downward force with your arm or body. One of the major benefits is less cam-out. Driving wood or lag screws into studs with one hand while reaching far above your head is one example where an impact becomes priceless.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

First the table saw changed my life, then it was the band saw, then the planer. Each of these have been how-did-I-live-without-it purchases.

David Grimes: I don't have a Bunn at home, but the one at my office is the last piece of equipment I'd give up!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Here to be counted, sworn member of the Bunn club. David, is yours piped in? When you're hardlined with three caraffe support, you're the java godfather.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

see I come from a construction background. If its hot(or at least luke warm) in a cup and black, its coffee. I'm pretty sure some of the stuff I have drank was sun warmed crankcase oil. Its pretty funny working with some of the younger guys I work with these days. It takes them longer to order a cup of coffee than the drive to work. I don't even understand that verbiage. Large Black please!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@CharlieM1958, Bertha, and Don W, My name is David and I am an Arabica addict. ;=)

Mine is a single at home and at work, because I'm the only one in the house and office that drinks coffee all day long all year long. Hot coffee in 100 degree weather makes me sweat less than iced anything.

The new carwash in town has a great waiting room (A/C, leather furniture, big screen, etc.) with one of those Bunn three bangers piped in. I have started it up almost every time I'm there. They have Community coffee, which to me isn't bad, but I am a longtime Arabica addict. I have tried them all, believe me.

With a Bunn you have to possess both Ninja and Matrix mastery to get your first cup when the pot is half filling… you know the one I'm talking about… go to Bitter Blvd., then turn onto Mellow Lane… 2nd house on the right. ;=)


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

Rick… sounds to me like you need permission! Heh.

Hmmm… I love my jointer and planer and my table saw and my dust collector and oh no… I don't have a band saw! Sometimes I hate this place.

Royal


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL @ David!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Might be my machinist roots, but I would add: calipers and an indicator. Overkill for most projects maybe, but when you need them, there is no substitute.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey David That second house on the right is the 'Maxwell house' and is a fine fine place LOL


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

the first one that comes to mind is a saw-zall


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

@DrDirt, No, man… You're counting the house on the corner that faces Bitter as #1… Maxwell House is the first house (but it's empty and the mail is forwarded… and some dude named Sanka drops in from time to time to use the shower).

The neighborhood has been much improved since the Folger's moved away and the Starbuck's bought their house. They're alright, just don't say anything to them because they use about three times the number of words necessary to say even the simplest thing. I think they're Belch or something. They ain't from 'round here.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

CNC machine.

I can now do things I've done by hand in the past in a matter of minutes instead of hours or days. Huge time saver for me - translates into savings for the customer. Quality has not suffered at all.


----------



## turtlepan (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! being new to the world of woodworking, I would like to have … I mean NEED to have most of the tools mentioned! Some of them I never heard of, or do not know the use of it! I need to get into the books, and then the bank!! Need a loan, line of credit … credit cards !! Oh and a shop! just doing it all in the basement right now, and a spare room!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Turtle. Save yourself some serious cash. Grab a copy of The Anarchists Tool Chest. Knowing what you need early on is a valuable asset.

Get good tools from the start as save your money in the long haul…you'll need it for wood…and that shop.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

My Starrett combo squares-the full-sized and the 4", and … my Long Ranger remotes for my DC and my JDS air filter.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I second the recommendation for the Anarchist's tool chest and would add. The New Traditional Woodworker as well.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I love the brass set up bars. I measured the blade heights and router bit heights for years and finally bought a set of bars and wondered why I hadnt bought them sooner.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Tough call, but if I had to pick, I would have to say my lathe… Really opened up a LOT of possibilities beyond working in the flat.


----------



## timber715 (Nov 25, 2009)

my grandfathers No.4… it took 2 years before I got to properly tune it and use it daily. because I got it to work right, I now own 6 handplanes including 2 block planes and several specialty planes…


----------



## paoh (Jul 8, 2011)

The internet has really been he most integral part of my shop. Went 2months without and I got nowhere


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

Shoulder planes, skew chisels and mortise floats. If you are gonna do a lot of M&T joints, these will prevent a lot of grey hair…and a decent shop stereo so I can listen to Grateful Dead CDs (that one is for Beener).


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

Wixey electronic angle gauge. I dunno how it works but it does, cuts table set up time by a LOT.


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

its got to be a real table saw. i had been previously fighting my ryobi contractor saw. once the grizzly was up and running it was a real ah ha moment. considering im still a newbie im sure i'll have a ton more of those moments


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

My 14" Grizzly bandsaw that goes up to 12" high is my best addition to the shop. I use it everyday and the fence is quite accurate. I used to have an old Sears 3 wheeler and this one is like dying and going to Heaven.

The other tool that I love is the Grizzly 55" parallelogram jointer. I used to have a 24" long jointer that I bought at a garage sale and found that it is just too much work to try to manhandle 85" long boards on that little squirt. This one makes every job so easy.


----------



## Beeguy (Jun 11, 2008)

My window air conditioner. Two years agoi t went out to the shop as a holding place waiting for my son to pick up for his apartment. He never came for it so I put it in the window. Summers seem to be warmer these days or maybe I am getting older but I mind the heat. No more sweat drops rusting my table saw. It just makes it more enjoyable to be in the shop.

I also put an air filter on the intake and it does a pretty good job of catching some dust.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

I would have to say the thickness planer and card scrapers.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

planer hands down….no more buying dressed wood for 2x the price! and no more designing projects to just 3/4" or 1/2" thickness


----------



## gbrown4 (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a tool but what I used every day is the information and passion all of my shop teachers taught me growing up, including my favorite shop teacher MY DAD.


----------



## gbrown4 (Jan 10, 2011)

And my drum sander!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

my grade 10 shop teacher is the one who got me started. He said I have a good hidden talent for woodwork. He had me design a coffee table (a big project at the time) and then build it while everyone else in class were building small things. He had me working with him in between classes on it and he really brought it out of me. Since then I haven't stopped building.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

I upgraded my 20+ year old Delta Unisaw with a Biesemeyer fence and then built top extensions and base cabinets. Ever so much better than the original fence and has made panel work a whole lot easier.

Sounds like I need to get an impact driver


----------

